# Amsterdam sites please



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all we are planning a Tour of Denmark then norther Germany and back across to Holland finishing up at a theme park called Duinrell and the ferry back from the hook of Holland, this is for August 2012.
I wold like to stop in Amsterdam on the way back does anyone know any good sites? We don't mind a cheap over night stop or a proper site, we will use stellplatz for most of the sites on the way round so if anyone knows any good one that would be great or sites around Berlin would be helpful as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Amsterdam campsites*

I've stayed at both Camping Zeeburg and Camping Amsterdamse Bos (near Schiphol). Both adequately served by public transport nearby. Zeeburg is very busy; Amsterdamse Bos in Amstelveen is further out but more spacious and very attractive! Everything you want for a city visit.

Remember to get a card for trams (like Oyster card) from campsite before going out. Without it you won't get on trams. If you're not familiar with concept, read guidelines for use before getting on.

Viv


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

we have stayed here,choice of bus or boat into centre of Amsterdam
http://www.gaaspercamping-amsterdam.nl/eng/index.html


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Amsterdam and Holland in general*

Advisory and afterthought:

Dutch campsites can be pretty pricey especially in school holidays. In 2010 I got "had" and ended up paying more than E50 a night for a nice but not exceptional campsites near Zandvoort in the May holidays.

Bon voyage!

Viv


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> we have stayed here,choice of bus or boat into centre of Amsterdam
> http://www.gaaspercamping-amsterdam.nl/eng/index.html


What a rip-off! If for some reason they can justify a higher price for motorhomes over caravans why on earth does it cost more for a dog in a MH than a dog in a caravan? 8O

I wonder if they have a two tier menu in the resturant.

Malcolm


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Het Amsterdamse Bos is nice - in the woods outside Amsterdam. There were major roadworks when we stayed there, but should be finished by now - confused my satnav. Public transport is very good - bus stop right outside camp gates. If you have children, worth going to their science museum - it's the big boat-shaped building next to the cruise ship terminal by the central station. Great cafe and seating area looking over Amsterdam - you can use the cafe without going into the museum.

Duinrell is great - very laid-back atmosphere, you just walk through an open gate from the camping area to the theme park. Good shop, restaurants quite pricey, but take-away is good value. Lovely pancake house just outside the park. Leiden is nearby, with a big museum about the body- you can't miss the building.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Zaandam worth a visit*

If the weather is good, Zaanse Schans in Zaandam is well worth a visit - it's an authentic restored old Dutch village with the cheesemaker, the clogmaker, the windmill etc etc. Lovely day out for children. The day we visited it was a festival day on the river with everyone out in their boats. Fabulous! Easy train ride from Amsterdam.

I endorse previous poster - Nemo Science Museum on the Oosterdok is awesome. Again a long walk there therefore good weather activity!

So much to do, so many places worth seeing!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There are 3 entries in our campsite database for Amsterdam

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/gaasper-camping-campsite.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-zeeburg-campsite.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-vliegenbos-campsite.html

HTH


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks all I will have a good look at them all we normal go down through Germany using the stellplatz which I have to say are great and cheap but some time to see what you want you have to stay on a real site but its a shame its such a waste of money when you know what you can get for pence.

Thanks again


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gaasper camping for me. Clean and easy to find. Trains into Amsterdam from a few hundred meters away. This s the last stop on the line so you cant get off at the wrong stop.
Zeeburg was over crowded, noisy and litter strewn.
Dave p


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Camping Zeeburg gets my vote. Have used them all and find Zeeburg the best for getting around. Can get very busy in high season and used mainly by young people in tents. They have some nice pitches and some really bad ones. The ones behind the reception to the left as you drive in are the best as they are proper hard standing. The original ones in the bays along the road to the right are okay, but crowded and not proper hard standing

As for the new ones which have been placed round the back....forget it. They have constructed a road out of rubber matting which is now all up and down, and I mean up and down by a couple of feet in some points. The pitches resemble Peterborough Show 2012. Why anyone would pay to stay on those is beyond me. 

Should be fairly quite this time of the year and you are given your pick of pitches....normally ( at this time of the year only...low season)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've been to Camping Zeeburg and Gassper Camping, and of the two we preferred Gassper Camping because it's very close to the Metro 5min walk and only a 20min ride into the centre.

We struggled walking to the tram stop from Camping Zeeburg, but that's down to our disabilities and the bridge. Able bodied people would have no problem. 


We did the same tour last May, Denmark, Germany & The Netherlands.

Can reccomend the Jachthaven in Hoorn, and Borgesworld Camping in Veendam. Very cheap with free wifi.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just left Zeeburg yesterday. They have a huge building programme going on at the moment. They have removed some of the wagonettes and built 3 new accommodation blocks and a huge new entertainment building. It is almost complete, they were rolling out the turf on the roof of the buildings as we left. 

Great value at this time of the year at €15 a night for pitch, electric and 2 adults. Still €1 for shower token and €2 per night for the dog.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> Just left Zeeburg yesterday. They have a huge building programme going on at the moment. They have removed some of the wagonettes and built 3 new accommodation blocks and a huge new entertainment building. It is almost complete, they were rolling out the turf on the roof of the buildings as we left.
> 
> Great value at this time of the year at €15 a night for pitch, electric and 2 adults. Still €1 for shower token and €2 per night for the dog.


Any improvement is a benefit from our last visit. Tight packed mh`s,
Waste bins full of food tipped over in the toilets and noisy too.

dave p


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
Camping Jachthaven is another great option, its about 10km north of Amsterdam and is situated on the Islemeer, only a couple of kilometres from Marken.

This is a lovely site with its own marina and one that we have stayed in many times. There is also a bus service close by straight in to amsterdam and a lovely cycle path passes the site that runs along the edge of the water and brigns you straight into the city

Hope this is a help

Raymond


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We stayed on a campsite within cycling distance of Amsterdam 

And I am no cyclist!!

Unfortunately I can not remember the name

Much of it on the fringes was like a shanty town, but we enjoyed it

However just to say we spent four wonderful weeks in Holland

Beautiful country, beautiful people

Well recommended

just remember when cycling " the wind is always against you "

The reason we bought electric bikes on return

have a wonderful holiday

Aldra


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Zeeburg gets my vote - is a bit busier, but location is great

I cycle rather than using trams - only 15mins right into the centre


----------

